# cod 5 - can not create an online account



## rampage (Nov 29, 2008)

i have cod 5, purchased my code from an reputable retailer on line (as i have for many games) and i can install the game like normal but i can not create an online account.

these are some of the things i have tried

-about 50 different names
-disabling anti virus and fire walls
-running the game in administrator mode (vista)
- spent about 3 hrs online googleing for a solution

dose anyone have any ideas ?


----------



## Sc1mitar (Nov 29, 2008)

submit a support ticket or someshit demanding a new CDkey or something as the 1 u have seems 2 be broken. be sure 2 have proof of purchase.


----------



## ShadowFold (Nov 29, 2008)

I took the game back because I had the same problem. Its a crappy game made by a terrible dev anyway.


----------



## rampage (Nov 29, 2008)

yeah ok, thanks guys, i am asuming the store online is selling legit cdkeys (ozcdkeys), re installed and the issue is there, time to fire off an email


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Nov 29, 2008)

ShadowFold said:


> I took the game back because I had the same problem. Its a crappy game made by a terrible dev anyway.


I'm sure glad you're in the minority.



rampage said:


> i have cod 5, purchased my code from an reputable retailer on line (as i have for many games) and i can install the game like normal but i can not create an online account.
> 
> these are some of the things i have tried
> 
> ...



This seems to be a problem some people are having. Not as many as Shadow would have you belive but it is a problem. Anyway I found this on the CoD forums. Maybe this will help?



> Error Creating Online Profile
> 
> When trying to create a profile for the first time, there is a slight chance the OS will not auto-prompt you to unblock CoDWaW.exe and CoDWaWmp.exe from the firewall block list. You will know this is the case because every time you try to create a name, it will fail, giving you the message that you need to create a name.
> 
> ...



Also be sure to clean your registry. Keep up posted!


----------

